# HOW WIDE OF A BASE FOR MOBILE CLAMP RACK???



## AlmostRetired (Jun 11, 2016)

Morning All,

Getting ready to build a modified version of the Infinity Two-Sided Mobile clamp rack out of 2×4s and a sheet of maple ply. It will be 4 feet wide and 7 feet tall. I want to put it on casters but am unsure how deep I need t make sure the base is deep enough but isn't so deep that it makes it unusable to hide my HVAC stuff in my garage shop that is wasting floor and wall space.

What are your thoughts?

Thanks, Roger


----------



## gmc (Jun 30, 2012)

Roger,
At 7' tall it depends on how you load it. I made one six feet tall and putiron pipe clamps on it. It was movable but top heavy. Put 4 inch wheels on it and be mindful on where your putting the weight and you should be fine


----------

